# Ceramic Reindeer



## debodun (Feb 1, 2018)

I received this as a gift from a 96-year-old woman. I thought it was a planter, but in doing some Internet research, found out it was a candy dish that is missing the lid. I still like it, though.


Here is a photo of one on an online selling site that shows it with the lid:


----------



## Big Horn (Feb 1, 2018)

With the lid off, it reminds me of a giant cow creamer so I wonder about having reindeer creamers.

That reminds me: we once had a neighbor who always served cream for coffee in a cow creamer and lit her cigarettes by turning on a burner on the stove.

As we age we may utter all sorts of irrelevancies just by saying, "That reminds me..."


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2018)

I have some cow creamers, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2018)

I like it better without the lid. Easier to get to the candy.


----------



## Big Horn (Feb 1, 2018)

When I think of cow creamers, I think of these.

Do look around the website.  The man is a fanatic.

http://cow-creamers.net/index.htm


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I like it better without the lid. Easier to get to the candy.



:lol:   I'm with you, RR!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2018)

Very pretty, I'm amazed the antlers are still intact. Do you know how old it is? I think I would display it with some  holly sprigs in the bowl part.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 1, 2018)

This is such a cool thread! I am in love with the reindeer and the cows are darling.
[h=2][/h]


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Do you know how old it is?



My current research indicates it's about 15 to 20 years old. Other research may prove differently. They were probably made over several years.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 1, 2018)

Although it's really not my taste or style, I kind of like this one and would display it like Ruth n Jersey suggested.  I prefer it as a planter as opposed to a candy dish.


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2018)

The woman that gave me this also has a glass piano figurine I am dying to have (similar to this photo). I even offered her money for it. She said that the piano was for her daughter, but knowing how young people feel about antiques these days, I wonder if she'd appreciate it.


----------



## Temperance (Feb 1, 2018)

Your reindeer is darling.  Fitz & Floyd are very well known.  Have always liked their pieces and feel they often tend to be on the whimsical side.  Their fun.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a couple of these F&F reindeer that are candle holders that my first wife bough 20 -25 years ago. Or did I donate them?  Now I gotta go check.


----------

